#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-11
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
<brobostigon> good evening p_masho
<p_masho> hi
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-12
<brobostigon> good evening everyone.
<markjones> Helo pawb
<croxio5> Helo!
<brobostigon> good evening croxio5 and markjones :)
<croxio5> Evening brobostigon, haven't seen you in a while!
 * brobostigon hugs croxio5 
<croxio5> I, um, missed you too!
<brobostigon> croxio5: yes, long time no speak,
<markjones> gah
<markjones> where's ianto when you need him :(
<brobostigon> not a clue,
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<markjones> ianto, what do you think about our latest member in Translators?
<markjones> night brobostigon
<brobostigon> nos da markjones
<markjones> cysgu da
<markjones> (sleep well)
<brobostigon> nos da markjones ,cysgu da,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-13
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-14
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-15
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<chippanfat> Hello :)
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-16
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-17
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2015-04-08
<plod> good day
